# How clean is your house?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

With whichever pets you have and however many you have, how clean are you able to keep your house? Do you clean every day? What do you do to keep it clean?

If you're interested here's my answer:
I'd say our house is medium clean. It's difficult to keep it spotless with so many critters. I'd also say that although it is medium clean, it is also very messy (I perceive dirty and messy as two different things). I vacuum and wet swiffer the areas where the dogs run around (kitchen and nook) a couple times a week. I probably vacuum and dust the living room once a week. Our room doesn't get much organizing so it looks messy but I do wash the sheets and do the laundry every week. I don't put away laundry and that's probably why it looks so messy. The basement probably gets a thorough cleaning once every 3 weeks (this includes throwing hot water on the floor and shop vacuuming it then wet and dry swiffering) but I do big broom it every week to catch all the dog/cat hairs and the cat litter--it's the cat p*ss that really gets me  and I should be cleaning that on a daily basis but I don't . 

You don't have to read this part as it's just a rant: 
But I wanted to completely clean our basement cat room today. So I poured hot water on the entire floor and began shop vacuuming it. It works well considering I wet and then dry swiffer everything afterwards. But as I was cleaning, our shop vac practically exploded :'-c Now it smells like cat p*ss and dirty water in the entire house and I don't even want to know how it smells in the basement it's so bad. 

I'd asked my husband to empty out the shop vac a few days ago so I could clean the basement but he never did which angers me because now I have to deal with the prior dirtiness + the new dirtiness. 

It's not a big deal but sometimes the little things get to me considering I don't have much to do...so I'm upset. I'd have emptied the shop vac myself but it's too heavy for me. I even considered tipping it over on the basement floor straight into the drain but reconsidered since it'll just clog the drain and then I'll have dirty water everywhere. It needs to be emptied outside or in a drain that won't clog and I can't for the life of me carry that thing


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I think my house is not usually messy, and is also medium clean. When people stop in it is usually acceptable and not embarrassing. It will become much much cleaner in a week when my son moves out. I cannot believe how much that kid messes up the kitchen.

I clean all bathrooms weekly. Kitchen is cleaned daily. Sheets changed once a week. The biggest thing I have been slacking on is mopping the kitchen floor and swiffering the wood floors. I need to clean all the windows and also repaint the deck, but those things are hard to get done for me.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd say my house is pretty clean- but its cluttered. With two dogs, my 2 year old, and my husband (he's the worst offender) it seems like I can never keep the toys picked up or manage to empty the sink of all the dishes (no dishwasher) and Laundry is never done.

I do vacuum my carpets everyday, and I steam clean them once a week. I constantly dust things off. I clean and sanitize certain things like my kiddo's toys, dog food bowls and beds and their toys once every two weeks. I will say, my next next house *will* have hardwood or laminate floors. I have developed a serious hatred for carpet. The stove and refrigerator gets cleaned once a week or so... Thats about all that is guaranteed. lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I'm a bachelor in all sense of the term, at least as far as house cleanliness is concerned. Cleaning might just be my least favorite thing to do. Right there with dishes. 
:lurking:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It goes from medium clean to really clean,but never stays the latter for long.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I clean clean clean and my house is NOT clean(to my standards). Too many animals and people to keep up with. I vacuum every other day, dust once a week do my own bathroom but let the kids keep theirs up. 
My floors take the brunt of it all, I never can keep my floors clean.
I don't like clutter, but will be bringing in my huge houseplants soon, so the house will look cluttered because of them. I'm trying to give some away before the frosty weather hits. houseplants pictures by onyxpup - Photobucket


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

With only one pup to worry about.. and well a roommate and a boyfriend.. haha. It's medium clean, in my opinion. I have hardwood floors in the whole house except the 3 bedrooms. So I sweep every other day or so. I try to vacuum at least once a week but I am not so good about that one. My bedroom just has Titan Hair everywhere and it doesn't bother me with the carpet because I can't see it. 

I think sometimes my roommate and my boyfriend are more of a mess. LOL Sometimes I leave dishes in the sink but usually will do them once a day. like if I leave my breakfast dish in the sink it will be gone by the time a go to bed, and that's all dishes, roommate's and BF. On multiple occasions I have tested my roommate to see if I left dishes in there, how long would it last until she did them... it was 5 days and I couldn't take it anymore and did them. The other day we made breakfast and she said she would clean while I ran errands.. came home and the house was spotless except for the dishes.... *sigh* the BF will usually start helping me clean if he sees me start or if I ask him too.. but he doesn't really LIVE there so I can't really hold him responsible.. sorry minor rant.... 

Medium clean is my answer


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't stand dishes in the sink. I either put in the dishwasher or they are washed right after using them, and put away.


> cat hairs and the cat litter--it's the cat p*ss that really gets me and I should be cleaning that on a daily basis but I don't


I won't ever have cats after these two(both seniors) are gone....not the p*ss that is the issue but the barf and litterbox. My two live downstairs for the most part cause the dogs intimidate them. 
I feel bad for the cats, and wish I could re-home them to a more peaceful household...

I stay outside most of the summer so I don't have do deal with the inside Going to be a very long winter...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha yes dishes are a pet peeve of mine but I try veery very hard not to let it bother me because my roommate is HORRIBLE about them.. there literally needs to be no other option for eating before she does them herself. I have talked with her but she just falls back.. she is a fantastic roommate otherwise so I can't complain too much. It could be worse.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wyoung2153 said:


> there literally needs to be no other option for eating before she does them herself.


 Oh wait... I do that too... :crazy:


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I am a clean nut. Especially since I have dust allergies, I really go out of my way to clean extra well. Vacuum everything almost daily.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm, how clean is my house?..........


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I do the dishes diligently. I wash sheets frequently. I usually do a big fall clean but this year I'm so frustrated. My husband and I have a "traditional" or "old-fashioned" marriage. He is the wage earner and I am a housewife so I'm pretty used to doing things myself but these nine months of his illness have taken a toll. Broken things have remained broken, the couch needs a steam clean but there is always someone or somedog on it. My garden had rats in a water feature and I had to devote a week to clearing out ivy, patching and resealing the fountain. My windows need cleaned, my wood floor need polished. The new puppy is a hard housebreak and needs constant vigilance. She also steps in her own poo. I have bags of clothes and books to go to charity but can't even get them into the car...
Guess this is a sensitive subject.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Being clean is impossible at my place unless I don't work and just clean all day. The two dogs runs in and out all day long (I like giving my dogs that freedom), that's 8 feet on the ground kicking up dirt, bringing in dirt a million times a day. Plus the GS likes to lick the floor and drool. The water bowl is on the far end of the kitchen, somehow she can expertly get that water drip drip to the living room, down the hallway, to my bedroom (which is on the farthest end of the house from the kitchen). We're a no shoe inside household so I work hard to keep the floor clean enough for bare feet. The floor is swept daily and mopped (and sometimes I get on my hands at knees to do it) at least twice a week. The floors are the hardest for me to keep clean. The rest, we humans keep it pretty clean. If I don't have to clean the floors, I'd have so much free time.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Bear L said:


> If I don't have to clean the floors, I'd have so much free time.


So trueee!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I keep our place next to spotless. We use a shop vac every other day (unless it's needed every day), I sweep daily, then mop and clean the kitchen, bathroom and so on with Fabuloso, I make sure all laundry is out of reach of both Koda and Simi, etc.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

not as clean as id like it to be..but clean..i vaccum and sweep daily..sometimes 3 or more times daily...im a nut about seeing dog hair on the floor...and i have to have my kitchen,bathroom,bedroom and living room clean...which means i have to clean them all every day..i cant stand mess and everything has a place and needs to be in it...but for the downstairs..that is the dungeon or man cave or whatever youd like to call it..its where the kids and hubby hang out to play video games and watch tv or play games...i let that be their messy area.too a point..it can be dusty and unvaccumed..but i still like things put up when done...its a never ending battle..and working full time dosent help any which is why i cant always get to the ceiling fans( why are they always so dirty when they constantly move????) and there is dust on shelves etc.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My house is spotless  NOT! LOL I have 4 indoor cats, 3 dogs, and a 2000 sq ft house ,,I wouldn't say it's messy, I do have alot of "stuff' but it all has it's place, I'm rather organized 

I clean usually every other day, which is vac/dusting/washing floors. So I'd say medium clean, let's put it this way, I've probably never been embarrassed what the house looked like if someone happened to drop in


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

About as clean as it can be. I say that because I have an 80 year old home. I'm not going to steam mop my floors twice a week when we basically have original polished subflooring that is pretty scratched/worn. I have a lot of antique pieces and curios from Africa that show normal wear considering their age or how they've traveled; I don't like the ultra-modern or industrial style so my house is not going to look "polished". My style is sort of Pottery Barn meets east Africa. I am known for being a neat/clean freak though. I clean every day, usually when I get home from work. I vacuum several times a week. Dusting is my least favorite chore! My husband is nasty so he has his own mancave which I rarely go into unless I need something I think is buried in there. When I vacuum I go in as far as I can, which is usually just the doorway.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Between the fiancé, the dog, and the three cats - its not that clean, lol. I have dark laminate floors (soo gorgeous!), so the fur and dirt shows up really well. I swifter vac them daily. Also, my wool rug sheds worse than the animals sometimes! So I vacuum that daily as well. I usually dust about three times a week because my furniture is also dark wood. If guess that's what I get for loving dark furniture and floors! Im also always cleaning litter boxes or so it seems. Oh well. My house is never clean, but it's never dull either! Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I have 2 dogs, 3 cats and we both smoke in the house. There ain't enough Febreeze in the world to make my house smell good. I'm considering distributing face masks upon entry. I dust my diningroom table and the very next day its blanketed in a layer of new dust ... its almost as if its mocking me. Unless there is the exact amount of clean litter in the box my middle cat poops on the floor unless he can find a box of something sentimental like a box of old pictures. My husband thinks the livingroom doubles as a laundry basket and the kitchen counter as a garbage can. So I would have to say my house leans toward the messier side.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep things neat, as in when I am done using something it gets put away. The bed is made, dishes are not left in the sink, etc.

But is it CLEAN? Not hardly. There is always a fine layer of dust or pollen all over everything. And lots of dog hair piling up in the corners. I vacuum the floors (cement) a few times a week, the house gets a full cleaning every Friday. I wipe down the kitchen at the end of every day. Beyond that, life is too dang short to spend it cleaning when it's just going to get dirty again. Plus my mother almost never comes over to visit.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll go with medium clean and not cluttered. I do have a couple bags on the dog cage that the dog doesn't ever use. I have 5 cats and 3 dogs. Daily I vacuum, do dishes, dog poop(outside), and both litter boxes. Weekly I will dust really good, wash floors, vacuum furniture, clean cat/dog bowls really good, clean out both fish tanks and the bathroom. For the most part its not bad most of the time, but if I slip one day it is that much harder the next


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd say ours ranges from spotless to medium clean. Before I got Storm, the house was always spotless (even with the two others).... but, Storm takes up a LOT of time and she's very very messy (typical pup). Duke is also blowing his coat at the moment. So unfortunately, it's hard to keep this place in order.

We are also starting to paint our house too... so we do have somethings that are out of place. Otherwise, it's still pretty organized. I'm a neat freak... so, I can't let it stay messy for long.... I sweep every day at least.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not clean. Sadly. Between the dog hair, the nose prints on the windows, the sand that comes in on the dogs, the bird seed/feathers on the floor... It isn't pretty. Sure, we clean. But, if I had my way, we would clean more often. But I cant do everything and I live with a bunch of lazy people.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we have the total lived in house. stuff is everywhere.
clothes laying all over the bedroom. kitchen is normally
in chaos. papers are all over the computer table. tonight
my GF said lets get someone to come in and clean.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Who would have thought a thread about the cleanliness of strangers houses would be so interesting? :rofl:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

_I dunno, i just vacuumed yesterday, and i still have tumbleweed rolling around my floors. i have too many interesting things to do, house work is not one of them !!!!!!!_


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Lets see, we have two rambunctious children with friends, a very active German Shepherd dog who wants inside so he can go back outside again, and a parrot. I would say the area around the bird cage is by far the dirtiest area of the house. Those with parrots will understand, they have this weird dandruff that gets everywhere. Other than that, the house stays pretty clean but it does take constant effort. Now, having said that, I must mention that this dog barely sheds at all. I have had GSDs in the past that shed big fur balls and we chased fuzzy dust bunnies all the time but not so much with this guy.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

As far as litter boxes go, I always clean them twice a day.We only have two indoor cats,so twice a day is pretty much all they need. I have a neighbor who has 4 cats indoors and says she only cleans the boxes once or twice per week. Then she wonders why the cats don't want to use the box.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm supposed to clean the house????


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

robk said:


> Now, having said that, I must mention that this dog barely sheds at all. I have had GSDs in the past that shed big fur balls and we chased fuzzy dust bunnies all the time but not so much with this guy.


Jealous....

Duke sheds a new dog daily. It's ridiculous. Because of him I have to sweep a few times daily and vacuum my Jeep all the time (and STILL find hair everywhere). It's crazy how much hair comes off of him...

Although Zira and Storm don't shed nearly as bad... they still add to it more then I'd wish. lol


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd probably say mostly clean and that's only because Felix is at his daddy's in Texas right now. I've been able to clean up and get a little bit ahead. Usually, if he's here I vacuum my linoleum and hardwoods everyday. Mop once a week. As someone else said, I gave up on the hair in the bedroom but don't because I can't see it. I hate dishes so luckily I have a dishwasher. Other than that it's just the occasional envision of ants or grasshoppers. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I'm supposed to clean the house????


Love this comment..... lol
I would say spotless in most parts of the house except for my room. I kind of holed up in my room most of the day since I am now disabled and have my room on the top floor. My room is one of the 4 master-bedrooms and I have a small refrigerator, microwave and cabinet for food etc. I also have my computer and printer , copier in here too. My dogs also have everything they need except for when they need to use the potty and they can let themselves out. I am kind of lucky in most ways that I have a house that is 3500 sq feet and that I have two daughters in their twenties that live with me and are both clean freaks and hate to have anything a mess. We have our carpets throughly cleaned about once a month if not twice a month ( my husband used to do carpet cleaning so we have an inside connection)
I also would say though it is very hard to keep things spotless in Arizona it seems that right after you dust another layer blows in. My girls are always wiping down shelves etc, and it does not help with cat hair - not so much the dogs (Chloe sheds some but not so much yet anyways).
I will rent out my girls for anyone at a good price. LOL JK they would not be so happy with mom, hey what are moms for?


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I lived in a rented house and the decor is absolutely vile (think an old couple owned it before our landlord). Otherwise i try and keep it as clean as possible. I wash bed linen once a week or when needed, and i clean the bathroom once every two days, I hate filthy bathrooms.
​


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm in the clean, but cluttered at times group.

I just did a major clean this weekend, so I can see some flat surfaces again


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Not as clean as I think it should be... Dh likened it to if I ever had a 24" waist, I would still think I was fat.
I clean daily and vacuuming is a couple times a day - but it's never clean enough. I'm a little Lady Macbeth in my constant scrubbing and obsessing over spots only I can see LOL.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Mac's Mom said:


> cat poops on the floor unless he can find a box of something sentimental like a box of old pictures.


What a close call - if I read this 3 seconds earlier I'd have had coffee all over my laptop! This is too funny!! It reminds me of when I first moved in with DH. He used the floor of the laundry room to store his dirty clothes. He got SO upset when my cat urinated on them. I hated the clothes lying there (um, use a laundry basket maybe?) and I said with a straight face, "So what? They're already dirty, right?" and he still left them on the floor, and the next time he complained I told him the cat was training him to be tidier, and asked that every time he noticed the pee to let me know so I could go give the cat a treat. He uses the basket now. LOL!

My house is not clean. My house is not tidy. The only thing I really make a big deal about is food, because I've lived in the city (cockroaches) and I now live in the country (mice) so there's never anything, not even a crumb, left lying around. Books? Tools? Clothes? Ha, no surface is safe from these things in my home, lol!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well we had dinner company over last night and while the house is clean (I do cheat and have a cleaning lady come in once a week and do the majors) I said I had to pick up after the dogs and DH. Milla likes ALL her toys to be all over the floor so she empties the toy basket daily, I wish she would learn to put them all back, and the DH is pretty sure the breakfast bar in the kitchen is where he should stack all his junk. So I'm in the clean but cluttered at times category. Cleaning lady does the whole house and I do spot check every couple of days. I have all hardwood floors so that is helpful, just a swiffer dry over the floors every other day, and spot clean the kitchen floor and mine is pretty good. 

Now nose prints? I've learned to ignore them. I have 2 sets of patio doors in my living room and they are constantly covered in nose prints. 

Luckily my cats are house trained so there is no litterbox in my house. Makes for having cats a much nicer experience. 

Now if I could only housetrain my DH.......


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

TimberGSD2 said:


> Luckily my cats are house trained so there is no litterbox in my house. Makes for having cats a much nicer experience.
> D


:thumbup:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Kaasuti said:


> I lived in a rented house and the decor is absolutely vile
> ​


Am not much of a decor person. I can safely say I have NOTHING 'decorated' in the house. Everything serves some kind of function so our house is fairly ugly...

I lived with an overly decorated over-the-top mother. I think I have PTSD from seeing her home and refuse in any way shape or form to be like that


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I'll go with medium clean and not cluttered. I do have a couple bags on the dog cage that the dog doesn't ever use. I have 5 cats and 3 dogs. Daily I vacuum, do dishes, dog poop(outside), and both litter boxes. Weekly I will dust really good, wash floors, vacuum furniture, clean cat/dog bowls really good, clean out both fish tanks and the bathroom. For the most part its not bad most of the time, but if I slip one day it is that much harder the next


Do your cats 'go' outside the litter? I have 6 cats. I clean the litter at least 3 times a day and still they 'go' outside...
If so how do you deal with it? It's been a while in this house now and I can't get the smell of cat urine out of the vinyl now despite doing the entire flooding the basement with hot water, shop vacuuming it and then wet and dry swiffering it. At first I thought it was the litter trash but I took that out yesterday as trash comes by on Tuesdays. But it's still stinky in there


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Zeeva, you might have to lift up the tiles and treat the floor. The previous owner of this house let his dog use one of the rooms as a bathroom. Gross or what? Even after tearing out the carpet and underpad, the subflooring stank like you wouldn't believe, but we painted it with the Kilz primer and now it's fine.


----------

